# Garmin Venu 2 Plus Vs Huawei GT3 PRO - Usage and Review



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Starting this thread as I hardly find the latest thread for Garmin Venu 2 Plus ...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

There is thread i created about introduction of Venu 2 but not much of review there.
Venu models are not popular here.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

It's too expensive for what it has to offer.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

lvt said:


> It's too expensive for what it has to offer.


It geared towards more serious training goals and in this role it's actually good but as general smartwatch not so much. Plus there is no review by OP so far.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

lvt said:


> It's too expensive for what it has to offer.


If only it also have the Solar Charging capabilities it gonna worth every penny


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Just for the kicks of it I am throwing another model for comparison ..


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> It geared towards more serious training goals and in this role it's actually good but as general smartwatch not so much. Plus there is no review by OP so far.


It does have longer battery life compared to Samsung Galaxy Watch 4


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

PredatorGanaz said:


> Just for the kicks of it I am throwing another model for comparison ..


I liked Huawei's fitness tracking software when I used it a couple of years ago, but their forced disconnection from Google's play store precludes their watch from my considerations.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

peagreen said:


> I liked Huawei's fitness tracking software when I used it a couple of years ago, but their forced disconnection from Google's play store precludes their watch from my considerations.


You can download the app directly from the Huawei website.

Moreover, most of Chinese phones actually include another apps store where you can install the apps you want without having to use Playstore.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

peagreen said:


> I liked Huawei's fitness tracking software when I used it a couple of years ago, but their forced disconnection from Google's play store precludes their watch from my considerations.


There are work around for that.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

With this price point it still have the propriety charger from Garmin


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

And without the wireless charging thats really a bummer more cheaper price point watch already come equip with wireless charging capabilities.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

lvt said:


> You can download the app directly from the Huawei website.
> 
> Moreover, most of Chinese phones actually include another apps store where you can install the apps you want without having to use Playstore.


Isn't that what I said? : Disconnection from Google. I _want_ to use Google's playstore.
I want to use Google Android and only install software through the playstore. 
I want to have automatic data exchange between my Wear OS watch and my Google phone, so I abandoned my Huawei watch and bought a TicWatch. Also Chinese, but fortunately not (yet) ostracised. Unfortunately Mobvoi's software is inferior to Huawei's in my personal opinion. 
I'm looking forward to getting a Pixel Smartwatch.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Garmin no doubt have loads of data but dont even have a coach voice over while you are working out or cycling ...


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

*








Side by side comparison. *


----------

